# Abandoned house by A45 solihull



## missypink (Mar 16, 2017)

I've driven past this place for so long but haven't had the guts to go in.....it lost I'd roof in recent bad weather and looks very sorry for itself. 



























http://i.imgur.com/jJ8oWb4.jpg


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2017)

That looks promising. Get yer sen in there!


----------



## Electric (Mar 16, 2017)

Go on missypink. I know you want to.

I think I know the one. It might have been up for auction recently.


----------



## missypink (Mar 17, 2017)

I did attempt it a few months back when it had a roof but was spotted by local residents who did not look happy to see me there.there was some info on Birmingham history forum which I will try to find and post. It must have been beautiful in its day.....


----------



## missypink (Mar 17, 2017)

https://birminghamhistory.co.uk/forum/index.php?threads/old-street-pics.38737/page-221


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

Deffo worth a nosey around!!


----------



## dead format (Mar 17, 2017)

there was contractor activity quite heavily around here a few months back


----------



## missypink (Mar 17, 2017)

That's when I first saw it, they were working on re designing the a45 at that point and it became visible. It seems quiet now but neighbours are incredibly nosey..... may have to let the dog loose over there and have to retrieve her with camera in hand over next few days


----------



## ocelot397 (Mar 18, 2017)

I've passed this enough times for work, always thought the contractors were using it...


----------



## Potter (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks an interesting one. That barn type building is different.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 19, 2017)

i went in here several years ago..just big empty rooms stripped of all features


----------



## missypink (Apr 16, 2017)

I managed to get closer and it's beautiful, however if you do find it watch where you park your car as a rather irate elderly lady threatened to call the police for parking on a public road outside her house rather than for my exploring!!! I ignored her and walked the half mile to the house but it did take the edge off the visit esp as I was on my own. There are stables, outhouse galore and a garage with an inspection pot!! Anyways, a couple more photos.. ...


----------



## missypink (Apr 16, 2017)

It would seem like the damage was done by a near by metal container blowing up!! What a shame, the small lodge next to it ad closer to the road is innaccesiblr and there's a strange diesel generator buzzing away to itself in a nearby field.. .need to stop being so afraid lol!!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2017)

Great find, get in there!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Apr 16, 2017)

Does it only get blessed with a stupid name once you go inside


----------



## krisan (May 25, 2017)

I live quite near to Solihull, if the place is still standing I'd be happy to explore with you


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2017)

The generator could be driving a water pump.


----------

